# Chain life?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

After chainging 2-3 chains what is your average milage/chain?
Do you wait for it to break?
Thanks.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I got 1000 miles on the chain that came on my bike, it was a shimano brand. I had the LBS check it starting at around 600 miles.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

good question. And what kind of chain?


----------



## rocky.289 (Oct 7, 2017)

Got a Haibike SDURO Fullnine RC.
Still using the original KMC X10e EPT chain & gears at 8000k.
Mainly offroad on gravel tracks in Central Otago.


----------



## ron t (Jun 15, 2018)

rocky.289 said:


> Got a Haibike SDURO Fullnine RC.
> Still using the original KMC X10e EPT chain & gears at 8000k.
> Mainly offroad on gravel tracks in Central Otago.


Holy crap. On My Haibike XDURO AllMtn 8.0 the chain lasted 500 miles. Have you checked it with a gauge?


----------



## rocky.289 (Oct 7, 2017)

I had already bought a replacement chain & a gauge tool.
I check it every 100k when I lube it, but the 0.75 still won't drop in.
My local shop recons by the time it need replacing, the gears will need replacing as well. 
I always use my gears instead of cranking up the power.
I never stand up on the pedals.
I don't ride in wet conditions. 
I only use dry lube.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I have 2850 miles (4590 km) on a Shimano CN-HG601-11 chain. The .75 still will not drop in. Lube is Dumonde Tech original chain lube using proper prep. I constantly change gears while riding. Front ring is 42 tooth narrow wide and rear is Sram PG 1130 (11-42). Bike has capability of high power but seldom use above 500 w


----------

